# Magic, The Gathering art



## Cyricus

*Re: Fantasy Art*

My favourite artists work for the 'Magic, the Gathering' TCG. 

For example:
http://www.johnavon.com/
http://www.purpleglitter.com/rebecca_guay/

'A Song of Ice and Fire' pics:
http://www.wotism.net/art/A-Song-of-Ice-and-Fire

'Middle-Earth' pics:
http://www.john-howe.com/

...


----------



## scalem X

yeah well magic the gathering is allways fun to play since you can study the art of the cards in your hand while your opponent makes his moves. I have cards signated by Scot M. Fischer, Paolo Parente (and Richard garfield, but he isn't an artist so...)


----------



## Cailleach

I'm quite taken with Magic the Gathering. From a long time I refrained from collecting the cards because I had no one to play. Now I do, but I mainly collect the cards for their art. 
I mostly love John Avon, but I know someone who will love the Rebecca Guay link!
Thanks for putting that up!


----------



## kyektulu

*Re: Fantasy Art*

Thanks for posting the links to the magic the gathering art sites.
I have never collected the cards but have always borrowed my brothers just to look at the art work which is often brillient! 
If I am ever short of inspiration I now know where to look!


----------



## Elyssandrel

Magic the Gathering is awesome.
Love the artwork.
I'll dig out some of the cards and post some links at a later date.


----------

